# Trialers-Home Weihnachtsgewinnspiel



## Trialers-Home (17. November 2007)

Trialers Home verlost am 24.12.2007 unter allen Newsletter Abonenten einen Syntace Trial Kit bestehend aus dem Syntace Trial Frame, der Syntace Trialfork und dem Cane Creek Steuersatz.

Link zum Gewinnspiel:
http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/

Weitere Infos zu dem Rahmen findet ihr bei http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=552


----------



## misanthropia (17. November 2007)

also ich werde immer auf einen fehlerhaften Link oder irgendeien Fehler hingewiesen wenn ich versuche den Newsletter zu abonnieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (19. November 2007)

wo kann man sich denn da für den newsletter anmelden? habs iwie nciht gefunden....


----------



## Trialers-Home (19. November 2007)

Um sich für den Newsletter anzumelden, musst Du Dich zuerst als Kunde anmelden. Dann gehst Du auf "Dein Konto" dort findest du rechts hinter einem grünen Pfeil Newsletter abonnieren.
Dort musst Du einen Sicherheitscode eingeben. Danach bekommst Du einen Link gemailt denn du dann auch nur noch anklicken musst.
Falls irgendein System diesen Link nicht annimmt bitte eine mail schicken dann nehmen wir dich so in die Liste zur Verlosung auf.
Trialers Home


----------



## misanthropia (19. November 2007)

dann nur mal so aus neugier ob es geklappt hat, könntest du vielleicht hier einmal reinschreiben wann ein Newsletter raus ist??? Ich denke zwar es hat geklappt, komlpizierrt ist das ja nicht wirklich, aber mein pc hat mir da eherr nen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht


----------



## Trialers-Home (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
der Gewinner der Trialers Home Weihnachtsverlosung steht fest und wir freuen uns mit Armin Dorn aus Niederrieden.
Wir wünschen Ihm viel Spaß mit dem Syntace Rahmenkit.
Euer Trialers Home Team


----------



## Trialers-Home (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier noch ein Foto von dem Gewinner des  Syntace Rahmenkits.
Er hat uns verraten, dass er das Thema Trial schon ab Akta gelegt hatte und den Rahmen jetzt doch aufbauen wird.
Falls wir ihn durch die Verlosung wieder zum Trialen gebracht haben freut es uns natürlich um so mehr.


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Januar 2008)

jo und wer der teamfahrer geworden is weiß hier immernoch keiner...


----------



## Trialers-Home (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Trialmaniax,
die Suche nach einem Teamfahrer für ATOMZ hat sich schwieriger dargestellt als angenommen und sich dementsprechend in die Länge gezogen. 
Wir können Dir aber jetzt mitteilen, dass eine Entscheidung in Richtung Teamfahrer gefallen ist.
Es ist Benjamin Schork der auch schon ein Video gedreht hat mit seinem ATOMZ. 
Video siehe hier:  http://www.youtube.com/v/Tobb9BkTJxQ&rel=1
Die Information ist brandneu und sollte auch demnächst kommuniziert werden. Dem greifen wir jetzt etwas vor.
Das Team wird in naher Zukunft noch sukzessive aufgestockt werden.
Gruß das Trialers Home Team


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. Januar 2008)

runde epals


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Januar 2008)

eine epal kann garnicht rund sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (11. Januar 2008)

aber es gibt runde paletten, die einmal Europaletten waren


----------



## Schevron (12. Januar 2008)

Jeder der bei Jans Jubiläum war sollte die "runden" epal kennen ;-)

Wer sie nicht kennt outet sich als nicht da gewesen


----------

